

Ask HN: Examples of (but no "get-rich") paid membership sites? - petervandijck

Hey, I'm considering making a paid membership site with deeply researched info about a niche topic. Not about how to make $ on the internets. Do you guys know of good examples that I could have a look at, again, that are not trying to teach you how to make money on the internet but instead provide some niche info and charge membership fees. Seo comes to mind, but let's leave that out too, it's also about making money on the internet :)
======
JayNeely
<http://StartupToDo.com> \- Provides community requested / rated guides on how
to accomplish different startup processes, from making screencasts to getting
press coverage.

There are a lot of pickup artist communities that offer improved info & forum
access for a membership fee.

Most "deeply researched info about a niche topic" gets packaged and sold as an
e-book. And most of it is about making money, relationships, or learning a
skill. As they say, people will only pay for something that gets them paid,
made, or laid.

Searching for "membership site examples" brought up many results (most of
which you have to pay to join a membership site on how to make membership
sites to see). I'm sure if you go far enough through search results you'll
find some, though.

There are a lot of pickup artist communities that

------
headstorm
What about metafilter.com? I haven't joined, but I read their content daily.
They charge a one-time membership fee of $5, which allows you to post a
question on ask.metafilter.com once per week. Members can comment on anything
they desire, leading to many diverse niche questions being answered by 'the
hive'. They do supplement their revenue by google text ads, however.

------
davidkellis
The Motley Fool sells investment advice newsletter subscriptions. Is that the
kind of thing you're looking for? Granted, their newsletters are about making
money through investment returns, but not necessarily via the internet.

------
petervandijck
So in this case, I'd actually hire someone fulltime to answer question and
research stuff members need to know.

